# Biete 2x Siemens SIMATIC Micro Memory Card 4MB S7-300 S7 SPS



## wSkc (15 August 2010)

Guten Abend,

ich biete hier 2x komplett neue MMCs für die S7 von Siemens an.
Eine Karte hat jeweils *4MB*. 

Die Produktnummer ist *6ES7953-8LM20-0AA0*

Pro MMC sind es € 135,-
Wer gleich beide kauft, der zahlt € 250,-

Leider kann ich keine MwSt. ausweisen, da ich Sie privat erworben habe.

Bei Fragen stehe ich natürlich gerne zur Verfügung,
hier im Thread, per PN oder direkt per Mail (wasserkocher@gmail.com)


Beste Grüße,
wSkc


----------



## IBFS (15 August 2010)

Vielleicht sieht deine Angebot

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=26685

Der hat gerade eine zerschossene MMC rumliegen.
Das wäre doch ein günstiger Ersatz.


----------



## wSkc (6 September 2010)

#update:

p. stk.: € 130,-
Beide: € 240,-


Grüße,
wSkc


----------

